# Help With Building Desk Into Double Bay Window - Pics and Vid



## phaze3131 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey guys I am new here. I recently moved into a 1 bedroom apartment in Philadelphia and I have a beautiful bay window. I really want to build a desk (more like just a desktop with open cubby compartments) into the indention.

Let me show you what it is I am looking for then I will show you what mine look like. Here are images I found from the web of what I am looking for:

This left side of this image I really like because it shows the open face cubby compartments that I would love to have plus I think they would be good support for it.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/phaze112/PIC00001.jpg

This second image just shows it from more strait on, but I only have 2 bay windows not 3.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/phaze112/PIC00004.jpg




And here are images of what my bay windows actually look like:

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/phaze112/WedFeb24152917AmericaNew_York2010.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/phaze112/WedFeb24152846AmericaNew_York2010.jpg


http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/phaze112/WedFeb24152824AmericaNew_York2010.jpg



Some things to note:
-I like my desk level to be 29"
-The bay windows window sill is 26"


So what do you guys think? Doable? 

1) What type of desk top would my options be, something affordable and nice would be good  

I really like the dark wood feel of a desk so that would be awesome. 

2) Could I just go to a place like home depot with exact measurements or would I need a place more specific for something like this?

Oh and here is the Video if you want to see, sorry for the overkill 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF8bdZaQVxY

Thanks all!

Travis


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's an idea for you:

At 26", or lower... doesn't matter, build a 'trough' around the edges of the window opening.

The inside piece will be 3, 4, or 5 inches higher than the window side... your choice to fit your needs... the desk top will sit on top of this edge.

Then your desk top slab just sits right on top of the edge, making an attractive sunken border in which to put plants or whatever. (A real attractive addition when viewed from the outside.)

I have 10 of these views if you like the idea. Also I can send you the SKP file if you have SketchUp.

Of course I have shown none of the necessary braces and attachment brackets, but those are minor details.


----------



## phaze3131 (Feb 24, 2010)

Willie T said:


> Here's an idea for you:
> 
> At 26", or lower... doesn't matter, build a 'trough' around the edges of the window opening.
> 
> ...



Wow, that is way more than I expected (in terms off assistance) and I love the idea and seems like it would work perfectly and be very secure and sturdy.


I would love those images to show the person I hire and to help describe what I want. I really want to make sure I get the right person to do this job.

The desk will actually be used as my home work desk and will be supporting the weight of 2 24" LCD monitors and maybe a printer. 


Here are 2 close up images of the corner and center of the 2 bay windows. I'm thinking that if the trough is only build along the actual window sill (where the actual glass is, not the corners or center area) where it sticks out the most (2.75") that it WILL be strong enough, what do you think?
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/phaze112/WedFeb24182942AmericaNew_York2010.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/phaze112/WedFeb24182951AmericaNew_York2010.jpg

Of course on the left and right side walls the trough would be there also.

So that would make 4 trough pieces, the 2 side wall ones and the 2 sitting on the window sill. 

Thanks you again 

Travis


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Since this is an Apt I'd think whatever you build will need to be standalone
Landlords generally frown on building anything that attaches to the wall


----------



## phaze3131 (Feb 24, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Since this is an Apt I'd think whatever you build will need to be standalone
> Landlords generally frown on building anything that attaches to the wall


Oh true, ya know I didn't even think about that as much.

So having said that, the cubby boxes could be the supports right?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

With a little color.


----------



## phaze3131 (Feb 24, 2010)

Willie T said:


> With a little color.


Ahhh Willie that looks so nice!!! You are killing me lol.

In terms of load and what I described, do you think 2 cubby boxes (1 on each side) would be good support? Maybe even a small L bracket support at the crest?


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Whatever you do - it'll be awesome!
What a view to have out the window while you work!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Think if the cubby's are built right then they will sit on the window sill & support the back/side edges
You then need to worry about support along the front
That will depend upon the distance between the 2 filing cabinets - if that is what you are going to use


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's a simple trough and back rest to support the rear of the desk top. A few small finish nails down into the window sills will hold it in place. It just sits right on top of the window sills. The front can be supported by file cabinets or whatever you choose to use for storage.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

He's probably using Sketchup - it's free through Google, fun but kind of quirky sometimes and a small learning curve - they have a lot of online how-to videos.


----------



## jessytsmith (Mar 2, 2010)

*Nicely done.*

I love how you did that. Great idea. Another great addition for can add are wall decals. I put them up in my kids room and loved them so much that I added them all over. 

Just a thought.

Good fortune to you.

Jess


----------

